# Sedona Springs Resort



## TinaS (Feb 15, 2006)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2BR lockoff, sleeps 6/10 at this resort from a private seller.  I was wondering what all you fantastic TUG members had to say about this resort.  Pros/Cons....I want to hear it all.   

THANKS! 

TinaS


----------



## JeffV (Feb 15, 2006)

*Check the reviews*

You can get a good feel from these.
http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=55
It is a lovely resort in a great location.


----------



## Steve (Feb 15, 2006)

*Good choice in Sedona*

Hi Tina,

I really enjoyed the week I spent at Sedona Springs.  The condos are huge.  Beautiful master bedroom and bath, great loft area, excellent kitchen, very nice lock off second bedroom/bath/studio.  Good location on the west side of Sedona.  Very nice landscaping

The negatives (since you said you wanted to hear it all):

--Extremely poor water pressure in the master bathroom.  You have this gorgeous shower and tub...and almost no water pressure

--Furnishings were fine, but weren't quite up to the level that might be expected in such a spacious and gorgeous condo

--Truly obnoxious concierge who pushed Sunterra tours and other actitivities for which she must have been paid a commission.  

--Swimming pool leaves a bit to be desired and is closed in the winter.  (There's an indoor pool guests can use at a neighboring resort, but that's not the same.)

Overall, I really liked the place.  The negatives weren't that big of a deal compared to the positives. I'd gladly stay there again.  It's much more modern and up to date than the (in my opinion) over-rated Arroyo Roble.

Steve


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeff, we just purchased here.  We haven't used it yet but have reserved Easter week for next year.  It is not longer Sunterra, but VRI.  We have another VRI resort and love it.

I deposited our week with RCI and the trades look great.  This resort is gold crown with RCI, but standard with II (they said it will be adjusted after some feeback from traders comes in).

The price is good, m/f is a little high but not up to some gold crown resorts.

It is also accepted by SFX.

I did alot of research before buying another timeshare and this one had everything we wanted.

Anne


----------



## Lee B (Feb 15, 2006)

I stayed there twice, two years apart.  I will only add that the red rocks are in view virtually everywhere.  It's a bit far to walk to downtown, but you can walk to shopping and restaurants.  Downtown and the Y intersection are just a few minutes drive away.  I ache to go back.

It's managed by VRI, which means a few additional perks.  It used to be in the Sunterra family and they made a deal with them to provide "free" concierge services.  Hence the pushy commission-driven behavior.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Feb 15, 2006)

We have owned at SS since 1996.  Always a great trader and until what we refer to as the "Sunterra Fiasco" our MF were reasonable.  After Sunterra bilked our reserves, they were finally kicked out as the mgmt company. VRI came back and we loved our front desk staff once again. They are easy to work with.  The "conceirge" had to stay on for a while longer (part of the deal that was struck to boot Sunterra) but is now thankfully gone.

BUT, we had a five year "recovery plan" that included steep increases in MF and special assessments.  The last year of that plan (and we were always told that everything was right on schedule) was 2005.  Did our 2006 MF go down? Nope.  And guess what?  There is still a special assessment for replacements.

Don't get me wrong - I still love the Springs and if you get it for a decent price it will be worth the MF.

I'd love to hear from other owners about how you feel about your 2006 MF.  I was in full support of the "recovery plan" but now I feel rather duped.  It also doesn't help that my husband predicted that this would happen!

LeAnn


----------



## TinaS (Feb 16, 2006)

We got it for $1525.00 + closing, transfer, MF repayment thru private seller on e-Bay.  For a 2BR sleeps up to 10 I thought it was a fair deal.  I understand the pool is small.  How small is it?  
I also understand we can use the facilities at the resort next door.

I always figure that once anyone anywhere raises a fee, you can count on it NOT going back down.  Any more information you could provide on the special assessment for replacements would be appreciated (when it was supposed to end, IF it is still going on for 2006, what it was supposed to be for, etc. etc.).

Also, can you give me a short course on VRI?  (Yes, I plan to research it on TUG, too, but thought someone who is living it might have more insight.)

Thanks, that's the kind of info I was looking for.

TinaS


----------



## TinaS (Feb 16, 2006)

JeffV said:
			
		

> You can get a good feel from these.
> http://tug2.com/RnR/ReviewAreas.aspx?LocationGroup=55
> It is a lovely resort in a great location.


 I did check the reviews.  I wouldn't even consider purchasing ANY timeshare without checking TUG ratings and reviews first.  If a resort doesn't have a good TUG rating, I don't give it a second glance.     To paraphrase Robert Palmer:  "Might as well face it, I'm addicted to TUG."  

I was just hoping for any additional info anyone was willing to share.

TinaS


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 16, 2006)

One of the things I enjoy about VRi is their 4/3 split.  Allows you to go at two different times for a modest fee.  I think they also have an extended month period when you can get access to other VRI trdes.  Also, at one time I think they had a 243 RCI membershipo offer.  I think you got a good price.  We were up there in December for, apparently the last Sunterra push before they were kicked out of town (I hope).  Talk about PUSHY.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2006)

*The next Foxrun???*

After thinking it over, I just purchased a week at Sedona Springs.  There are some good deals out there right now, and I think this resort has the potential to be the next Foxrun.

Yes, the maintenance fees are a bit high at $748...but it's a lock out (Foxrun is not).  Like Foxrun, it is dual affiliated with both RCI and II...and it's managed by VRI which gives you the reduced fees and VRI preference with RCI.  Sedona Springs has the advantage, though, of having 1-52 all year floating weeks (vs. fixed weeks at Foxrun).  It's also a very high quality resort...SFX will take Sedona Springs while they won't take Foxrun. 

Another bonus for me is that it is within a day's drive from my home...and Sedona is spectacularly beautiful.

I'm looking forward to completing my purchase and seeing how Sedona Springs will trade.  I'm betting it will trade into Marriotts, Disney, Hilton, etc.  It will be fun to find out.  There aren't many resorts out there that can be purchased for less than $2500 that offer all this.


Steve


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 22, 2006)

Steve, I have to agree.  We just purchased here and I have deposited with RCI.  It seems to have great trade power.  I really like the fact that it is a lock off as my youngest will soon be off to college and that makes 2 weeks for hubby and me.

This is my last timeshare purchase (I hope).

Anne


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 22, 2006)

anne1125,  

That is what I tought, too.  But now have 10, so don't catch the sickness.  Don't look at ebay, don't go to the various web sites, like Holiday Sales, etc.  If you have will power, you can master it and maybe you will not purchase another timeshare.


----------



## TinaS (Feb 23, 2006)

*VRI Question*

Can someone please explain the "VRI advantage" and how VRI works.  

Thanks,

TinaS


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 23, 2006)

VRI is the management company for Sedona Springs and alot of other resorts.  You can buy a 3 year RCI memembership for the price of a 2 year memembership because of VRI.

When you request a trade to a VRI resort other VRI resorts owners have first crack at the trade for I don't know how many days.

We deposited our 1 bedroom Caribbean Beach Club (VRI) and traded for a 2 bedroom summer week at Brigantine Beach Club (VRI).  Now that's a good trade.

Anne


----------

